# Do TE37 19 x 10.5 + 22 fit BNR34?



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi all,

We have someone who despite our best assurances, simply cannot believe that 19 x 10.5 + 22 fits a 34 GT-R without the wheel spokes touching the original Brembo calipers.

If anybody has wheels of similar width & offset, could you please confirm it does in fact fit. Any help appreciated. Below is the size in question:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They fit ... and clear AP Racing 362s with quite some margin.

Inner arch and wing clearance is a bigger issue.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

And they result in very limited steering lock ....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Clearance with arch, fender, etc. is also relevant to ride height (Too low can cause interference) & yes at full lock (depends on how wide tyres are too) there is some interference between tyre & chassis rail, but only when at full lock... I wouldn't say that's very limited.

The question here is specifically about spoke to caliper clearance. Do TE37's of 19 x 10.5 + 22 fit onto a 34 GT-R? Plenty of people have these, or similar sizes. Just trying to persuade someone it is actually true this size fits a BNR34 fine with standard calipers!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Found someone else who actually fitted TE37SL's of 19 x 10.5 + 22 and confirmed they fitted fine to his car. His pics are still possible to see by clicking the links. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150688-help-19x10-5-22-fit-r34-gtr.html


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I had a set on my R33 with am et12 offset and had no issues using a 275 tyre.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I run 18x10.5 et20 TE37 sl's with 295/30/18 R888's with the car rather low and no rubbing issues at all. Cleared my stock Brembos and now my Stoptechs no problem.

Cory


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Surprised to find this post on here......

Been asking about this on here already:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/365002-correct-offset-19-te37-wheel-onto-r34-gtr.html

I am the person Miguel and Matt is speaking about who is unable to fit these wheels to my standard R34.

Does anyone on here have this specific wheel 10.5" x 19", ET22 TE37 TOKYO TIME ATTACK Edition fitted to an R34 with standard brakes?

I need to know if this specific TTA TE37 fits, if you have OE Brembo brakes on your R34 and have these specific wheels then I would like to hear from you. 

People with bigger brakes or different wheels styles to my wheels are not applicable to my request.

Appreciate the help guys.

Russell


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Clearance with arch, fender, etc. is also relevant to ride height (Too low can cause interference) & yes at full lock (depends on how wide tyres are too) there is some interference between tyre & chassis rail, but only when at full lock... I wouldn't say that's very limited.
> 
> The question here is specifically about spoke to caliper clearance. Do TE37's of 19 x 10.5 + 22 fit onto a 34 GT-R? Plenty of people have these, or similar sizes. Just trying to persuade someone it is actually true this size fits a BNR34 fine with standard calipers!


Just as I have "persuaded" they do not............ and you have been given photographic proof of this.

As stated, any help from recent or existing customer with this specific size, style and offset of TE37 TTA wheel would be greatly appreciated.

Russell


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

TABZ said:


> I had a set on my R33 with am et12 offset and had no issues using a 275 tyre.


Any chance you can take a picture of the wheel showing the clearance between the Caliper and the wheel spoke? 

Many thanks,

Russell


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Isn't there some form of calculation that can be done to confirm if it fits or not? Using rulers and stuff? So technical I know lol

Wuz, as its your car in question, chance of pictures with the wheel on the hub possible?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> The question here is specifically about spoke to caliper clearance. Do TE37's of 19 x 10.5 + 22 fit onto a 34 GT-R? Plenty of people have these, or similar sizes. Just trying to persuade someone it is actually true this size fits a BNR34 fine with standard calipers!


This issue is specifically related to the TE37 Tokyo Time Attack wheel, whether another version of this wheel fits is not what I am asking, I would like to hear from people with this specific wheel type, model, size and offset.

Many thanks,

Russell


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Isn't there some form of calculation that can be done to confirm if it fits or not? Using rulers and stuff? So technical I know lol
> 
> Wuz, as its your car in question, chance of pictures with the wheel on the hub possible?



I have pictures here but I wanted to give the suppliers ample time to contact the suppliers to confirm any fitment issues before I posted them up (hence my surprise at them posting on here about this at this time).

Many thanks,

Russell


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

I have VOLK TE37 19 10.5 12 on my 34 they are fine...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Russell, Matt sent you a picture of a 34 with the same TE37 TTA wheels & size (19 x 10.5 + 22). Did you receive? I can post it here if you'd like.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

You are more than welcome to post a picture up however, the picture needs to show or state whether Spacers were needed to fit these to the car. I am looking for DEFINITIVE proof that the 22 offset TE37 TTA wheel fits without a spacer.


----------



## 141NMX5 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Don't Fit*

Miguel,

Dude you need to do a bit more than this fella.

I have been over to Russell's and have seen this wheel and this car and it does not fit on the car - it is a simple case that the standard caliper is that wide that it will not let this wheel sit flush on the hub, by a good 8 or 9 mm maybe more. The wheel simply does not fit, get that in to your head.

I have read what you said, there is not an argument to persuade someone that it will fit? It doesn't - and Russ is trying to tell you that!
I don't know what the hell you are thinking that some sort of communal ganging up on somoene is somehow going to make the wheel fit, what the hell are yo for real? 

I think you need to do a bit more than try to take the piss out of a customer online, it is amateurish and totally unprofessional. 

I think that you being the supplier of these high end wheels I'd be making a priority to get him sorted out he's a top customer! - I look after are bits for other Japanese car clubs and forums - if you were trading on one of my boards and offering this kind of service to members we'd be reviewing things.

Russ - Send the wheels back fella, they are not fit for purpose, simple fail on the Sale of Goods act - They were sold to you specified to fit the car and they don't - there is no argument, these guys need to refund you. More worthwhile reading here legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1979/54

Hope you get it sorted.

To the community - apologies this is my first post and I have not introduced myself in the welcome area, but I can't believe that a trader would be doing this so had to comment as if this was me I am not sure I'd be so reserved as Russ is being.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

range said:


> I have VOLK TE37 19 10.5 12 on my 34 they are fine...


Yep, I can see by the volumes of related replies that a 12 offset fits but I need to know if the 22 offset (places wheel and spoke 10mm nearer the hub than a 12 offset) fits.

Thanks for your input though, appreciated.

Russell


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have tried it and with oem brembo they don't fit then there is a problem! You will need spacers or get them changed for et12. Can't imagine rays of all people would make a set of wheels and not do their homework.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Quite clearly the te37 tta wheels have a bigger dish or thicker spoke meaning it won't fit any skyline gtr, they need to be measured against a normal te37 to find out we're the diffremce is. I bet it has a bigger dish et is a dimension of the centre of the wheel not clearance from hub. 


Give newera a chance as there's clearly people on this thread that have te37 19x10.5 et22 what fit so clearly Rays have changed something on this design of wheel. 

Dan


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I can also vouch for Russell here.

I went up today to collect some parts for my car and had a look at the wheel situation on the GTR. The wheels DO NOT clear the brembo calipers and do not allow it to locate onto the hub. 

I'd like to think this is sufficient information coming from an Audi qualified technician of 6 years before some of you get all patronising telling us we are doing something wrong. 

If I can also add a bit of background to Russell here. He has built many cars for people around here locally, many of which are track cars consisting of engine and gearbox rebuilds and various other chassis mods. He is highly respected and recommend throughout Scotland for this type of mechanical work on Japanese marques but more so a specific model, so again it's not a case of he's doing something wrong. 

Make of it what you will but the way I see it if he can build an engine that that can sustain persistent abuse around a track enviroment without failing I'm pretty confident he can fit a wheel and tell if it's clearing or not and what the underlying issue is.

When you are paying the money that he has for those wheels coming from a top tier company in the UK whom is a specialist in parts for the GTR and many other Japanese marques you'd like to think your going to get a set of wheels that are going to fit without hassle, especially if the supplier is insistent that it is the correct size and they also placed the order on his behalf.

Many of you above who have fitted the wheels are running different ET to what Russell has (ET12 vs. ET22) That's 10mm of difference to you and me which would be enough to clear the brakes. A few of you have also mentioned about running AP calipers. If you are in the know it's pretty common knowledge that Brembo calipers are often very bulky in size compared to its competitors a la Alcon, AP ect.

The wheels don't fit end of and Newera, you need to do something about it as that's bang out of order if your refusing to compensate for your mistake. 

At the very LEAST it would need a set of good quality hubcentric spacers w/longer studs and a full geo setup to ensure the camber is correct especially at the front so that it does not rub on the wings. Either that or an R35 brake kit will do. 

Not something anyone should have to go through after spending around £2.5k on wheels!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been talking with Russell on e-mail before these posts & spent hours of time on this earlier this week.

We did state clearly we would supply 19 x 10.5 + 22 which the customer agreed to and that's what was supplied. These were specially ordered and therefore (it says on terms & conditions) cannot be returned. 

Russell's picture he sent via e-mail me shows a caliper that seems to stick out further than normal. It's possible the calipers on the car may be from a 350Z, which according to RAYS protrude more. I don't know what the problem is.


Personally I can't see why they wouldn't fit. RAYS uses the same mold for producing all TE37's of the same size. 

After a lot of searching we got pictures of a 34 with the same 19 x 10.5 + 22 TE37 TTA wheels fitted. There is no indication of spacers being required on that car. Side profile pics confirm this. 

For the sake of keeping the peace we can supply a set of 10mm Project Kics spacers, which are bolt-on. They're expensive but we can supply at Newera's cost, but that's the best we can do here. RAYS won't take the wheels back as they were supplied by them correctly & to special order.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Russ why don't you just post some picture of your brakes to clarify that you have oem brembos.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I think you are entitled to a full refund here Wuz, the goods are not fit for the purpose. I would get in touch with your local trading standards office and seek advise.

If you paid via credit card call your credit card company. If that fails take to social media. The pressure will soon get them to discuss and offer you replacements.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> We did state clearly we would supply 19 x 10.5 + 22 which the customer agreed to and that's what was supplied. These were specially ordered and therefore (it says on terms & conditions) cannot be returned.


As the purchase was at YOUR advice, that would make it YOUR special order with Rays, not the customers; the onus is on YOU to rectify the situation as YOU took all the notes and made the order. There's a lesson to be learned here, when giving advice, make sure you ask all the right questions first.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Surprise Surprise.

Perhaps some special wheel spacers in Alcantara from Robson would suffice?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Open up a small claim - you can do it online, takes five minutes.

Clearly the goods aren't suitable for their intended purpose (ie fitment) - if these were ordered under the advice of the supplier, by the supplier, then he doesn't have a leg to stand on


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Better still, if you paid by Credit Card, contact them and let them handle it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Didn't they get fitted to another R34 GTR that is at Jurgen's place, and it's completely stock too.
Unless, there are 2 R34 GTR's out there that may have 350Z calipers possibly fitted..


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

350z calipers on an R34 makes no sense. There is no need to fit them as they not that much better than the ones on a R34. Also they have a different offset so not a straight fit iirc.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

+12 would be the ideal in this case not +22


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

sorry, repost


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A solution has been found and there is no problem between the customer & Newera. Thanks for those who offered advice on their fitment in answer to the original question on this thread.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Didn't they get fitted to another R34 GTR that is at Jurgen's place, and it's completely stock too.
> Unless, there are 2 R34 GTR's out there that may have 350Z calipers possibly fitted..


Not quite, they got fitted to a local car up here in Aberdeenshire which was supplied by Jurgen from JM Imports (many thanks for you help by the way Jurgen!) which had standard R34 brakes on.

Anyone else with any views on 19" TE37 TTA wheel figment, I would still love to hear from you.

Many thanks,

Russell


----------



## BooCaulky (Jun 9, 2015)

Should Clear fine. Just installed some 19" HRE wheels on my R34 and they fit perfect

19x9.5 ET11 Fronts
19x11 ET18 Rears

is that 10.5 all around or just rears?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Russell, are you all sorted now?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Hi Russell, are you all sorted now?


Miguel emailed me and informed me they have ordered spacers for me and will send them out when they have arrived with them.

Russell


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

So still up in the air really. What happens if you take them out of the box, attempt to fit them... at that point are they considered not possible to return?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, this forum's really degenerated...:nervous:

It's supposed to be a community of like minded enthusiasts. Ho hum.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't use spacers.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> I wouldn't use spacers.



Neither would I tbh I would just buy wheels what fit


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Will they even fit with spacers and non rolled arches as that will turn them into 19*10.5 ET12.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Locked for the minute until the spacers have been fitted.

Tidied up to remove comments not relevant to the point but will re-open should WUZ still not have satisfactory resolution.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Well - I received the spacers kindly supplied my Newera and fitted them to my R34.

Good news is that the Wheels now clear the caliper by 2mm which is great.......

NOW FOR THE BAD NEWS.....

Because the wheel could not be bolted to the hub until spacers arrived, we had at no point had the wheels on and the car lowered back onto the ground. well, we fitted the spacers and the wheels and managed to lower the car back onto the ground with all the weight on the 4 wheels.......

THE WHEEL STICKS OUT FROM THE ARCH IN EXCESS OF 12mm!

This have been conveyed to me as not being legal in terms of an MOT and so the wheels are still not fit for purpose.

Because the Dish on the TE37 TTA is approx 3/4" more than the dish on the TE37 SL and OE TE37's, the spokes on the TTA edition are less concave than the others which explains why the TTA DO NOT FIR MY CAR.

I will be asking to speak to several tuners and importers of Skylines in the next few weeks in order to evaluate my position further.

Russell


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> A solution has been found and there is *no problem between the customer & Newera*. Thanks for those who offered advice on their fitment in answer to the original question on this thread.


I beg to differ.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How did you pay for the wheels? PayPal or credit card? If so you can dispute this via them.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Bank transfer.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

It would seem worth confirming exactly what calipers you have regardless of whether fitting z s are a sensible upgrade or not .

umless anyone local has stock 34 they can "make available " for 15 minutes


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

RSVFOUR said:


> It would seem worth confirming exactly what calipers you have regardless of whether fitting z s are a sensible upgrade or not .
> 
> umless anyone local has stock 34 they can "make available " for 15 minutes


Already done, test fitted the wheels to Webster444's car (supplied by Jurgen from JM Imports) - wheels do not fit and pictures were sent to Newera to show this. This still refuse to believe this is the case.

Russell


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Why not post the pictures on here for all to see?

Where do they rub / why dont they fit?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The whole spacer thing is nonsense. You should never need to do this. It's like MattJ example but if the shirt is too big and they refuse a refund but send you a jumper to wear below it would you accept that?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have just bought 18x9.5+22 5x114.3 TE37SLs for my R34 GTR (from Coordsport, on their advice). 

I am no expert at all, but on my car if I'd gone for a 10.5 wheel I'd have gone +12. I'd have expected arch and wheel rubbing on lock at least on a 19'' +22 and I'm getting too old for that!! Unfortunately have AP calipers up front so I probably can't help much with the test fitting.

Have the wheels have been measured and are actually +22? Maybe Rays supplied the incorrect offset if they have been shown to work in other circumstances? If it isn't that, then it may be the design of the TTA wheel I guess, but they don't look *that* different from SLs. Just a bit flatter?

Clearly you are in a position with something that doesn't work though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have just bought 18x9.5+22 5x114.3 TE37SLs for my R34 GTR (from Coordsport, on their advice).
> 
> I am no expert at all, but on my car if I'd gone for a 10.5 wheel I'd have gone +12. I'd have expected arch and wheel rubbing on lock at least on a 19'' +22 and I'm getting too old for that!! Unfortunately have AP calipers up front so I probably can't help much with the test fitting.
> 
> ...


have yours been fitted yet toni? If not, why don't you put one on a nice universal object, something that WUZ can also find, and just measure the total height of the wheel.

That would help answer the question wouldn't it?

Mook


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Is it possible to see some pictures of the wheels and the inside of the center of the wheel? Normally it has all the details engraved in the back of the wheel where it touches the brake disc.

If for whatever reason Toni's wheels wouldn't fit, I would just take them back and find something else which would fit or refund, but then it's not that costly for us since we're local supplier and official RAYS distributors. 

Don't want to fuel the fire any extra, but this is the risk of buying direct from Japan from a non authorised dealer. We try to make people aware of the fact we can completely support every RAYS order, no matter what the issue is. And if there is any issue, we're located in several places in Europe (UK, NL and DE) to support and take stuff back. 

If you look in the official Rays catalogue. It always shows a guide of which wheels fit which cars. Especially easily shown for Skylines etc. Marked with a Star and Diamond behind the sizes. 

19x10.5+22(24) Face 3 TTA's with a Small center, aren't showing as matching for the Skyline models. 

19	9 1/2J	FACE2	S	L	***9733;***9670;***9671;***9650;***9651;34(35)	5	114.3	***966;73.1	***65509;86,000+***31246;
FACE1	L	L	***9733;***9670;***9671;***9651;22(31)
10 1/2J	FACE3	SUPER-L	S	22(24)	5	114.3	***966;73.1	***65509;88,000+***31246;

If the above reads a bit unclear, click below link and click on ***12469;***12452;***12474;***12539;***20385;***26684; 

* unfortunately the forum doesn't support Japanese Kanji or not easy to import tables. But the website should be pretty straight forward

RAYS - The concept is racing. 

The 19x10,5 is a very big wheel. The TTA design has a different spoke design compared to the TE37SL or normal TE37. 

Anyway... pictures might help. But i´m sure the catalogue is accurate.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> have yours been fitted yet toni? If not, why don't you put one on a nice universal object, something that WUZ can also find, and just measure the total height of the wheel.
> 
> That would help answer the question wouldn't it?
> 
> Mook


Good idea lol

Btw you got too much time on your hands! :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Wouter said:


> If for whatever reason Toni's wheels wouldn't fit, I would just take them back and find something else which would fit or refund, but then it's not that costly for us since we're local supplier and official RAYS distributors.
> 
> Don't want to fuel the fire any extra, but this is the risk of buying direct from Japan from a non authorised dealer. We try to make people aware of the fact we can completely support every RAYS order, no matter what the issue is. And if there is any issue, we're located in several places in Europe (UK, NL and DE) to support and take stuff back.
> 
> If you look in the official Rays catalogue. It always shows a guide of which wheels fit which cars. Especially easily shown for Skylines etc. Marked with a Star and Diamond behind the sizes.


Great post from a proper business!!!! I don't know much about your organisation but reading this is EXACTLY why certain suppliers on the forum need to be put in certain categories. The one in question needs to be in whatever category is also applicable for traders who have small ads in the mail order section of a local rag. In between escort services and witchdoctors who happen to be in town from Lagos.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> have yours been fitted yet toni? If not, why don't you put one on a nice universal object, something that WUZ can also find, and just measure the total height of the wheel.
> 
> That would help answer the question wouldn't it?
> 
> Mook


Just waiting for my tyres so no I haven't fitted them, but I am not expecting any problems! If it is at all useful I can do that. But I suppose Rays have supplied what has been asked of them. A 10.5 wheel is pretty big.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

As per my previous post. I though 9.5 was the norm.

Perhaps when you go from 9.5 to 10.5 the angle of the spokes increase?


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

A 19x10.5 +22 TE37SL would fit, as is evident from the RAYS site. 

The RAYS fitment guide very specifically does NOT include Skylines for 19x10.5 +22 TE37 TTA, as Coordsport have said.

This isn't rocket science; it's a standard car! RAYS aren't stupid; if it fit, they'd say it fit. They don't, and it doesn't.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Have just looked at this. Looks like Wuz has been sold a set of wheels that Rays state do not fit the Skyline.

I would say ball in Newera Court but I would place a bet that Wuz doesnt come out of this in a good place.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I think this is the problem right here. Notice the number in brackets... 



Hub Clearance... The 19 x 9.5 has 31mm of hub clearance. The 19 x 10.5 has 24mm of hub clearance. That is a full 7mm or a 1/4 inch less. Bet you any money this is why it wont clear the brakes.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Newera have sold 100's though...what do Rays know.....haha.

Hope you get it sorted WUZ


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

From what I can tell... Rays haven't actually offered many TE37 editions in 19 x 10.5...


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

TABZ said:


> Newera have sold 100's though...what do Rays know.....haha.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted WUZ


But Newera freely admit that they have NEVER supplied a set of TE37 TTA for a Skyline before.

The information in the posts above *CLEARLY SHOWS* that the TTA will not fit the Skyline - NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE.

Miguel, Matty - care to comment?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

nickedclogs said:


> A 19x10.5 +22 TE37SL would fit, as is evident from the RAYS site.
> 
> The RAYS fitment guide very specifically does NOT include Skylines for 19x10.5 +22 TE37 TTA, as Coordsport have said.
> 
> This isn't rocket science; it's a standard car! RAYS aren't stupid; if it fit, they'd say it fit. They don't, and it doesn't.


Newera NEVER said this, Newera specified the wheel (I have the emails to prove this) and as such, are ACCOUNTABLE for it.

Russell


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Why not post the pictures on here for all to see?
> 
> Where do they rub / why dont they fit?


They will be uploaded in the next 24 hours.....


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> From what I can tell... Rays haven't actually offered many TE37 editions in 19 x 10.5...



It's the SLs only, apart from the TTA (which they are discontinuing in 19") I think. The SLs do fit, but you can't cover the hubs which for some people is irritating.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

As Wouter states,

If you look in the official Rays catalogue. It always shows a guide of which wheels fit which cars. Especially easily shown for Skylines etc. Marked with a Star and Diamond behind the sizes. 

*19x10.5+22(24) Face 3 TTA's with a Small center, aren't showing as matching for the Skyline models. *

If this is the case - and I believe it is - then Newera have incorrectly ordered a set of wheel that RAYS themselves do not specifiy for the Skyline.

Keep all this info coming guys..... the upcoming "events" are going to be fun


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Russell, unless your car has something not standard, the solution of 10mm hub centric spacers that YOU agreed to makes the wheels you have - fit exactly the same as on the car below, which runs TE37 TTA 19 x 10.5 + 22 with 10mm spacers (You can tell by the driveshaft's positioning at the front) and original Brembo brakes. 

Note there are 3 pictures viewable from different angles.

19 x 10.5 with 10mm spacers: ???? GT-R | ???(???) TE37 TOKYO TIME ATTACK Progressive Model(???) 19???(10.5J) ???????/FDMC??/??????? | ??????? | ??????????????????????????


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Or in case the above link doesn't work, click this: ?TE37 TTA 10.5?????? - Yahoo!?????? 

then click the green link below. This will take you to a tuner's website where they display a 34 with wheels & dimensions described above.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Wuz In case you have forgotten what you wrote when I proposed we resolve this problem with a high quality set of hub centric spacers & 73mm rings.

From: Russell *****
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2015 7:16 PM
To: Miguel Varella-Cid - Neweraparts.com
Cc: Matt Brown
Subject: Spacers: Newera Parts - Quote Tokyo Time Attacks (Russell Hulme) 

Matt/ Miguel,

So, these Project Kics bolt onto the hub? and are Hubcentric?

Assuming you can guarantee these spacers will fit the existing sized studs on the hub and the wheels will fit within the confines of the Arch on the GTR then I think your offer of assistance would work well.

This looks to be a promising solution to the issue we currently have. 

Please email me to confirm you have ordered these items and supply me with a delivery date for their arrival at my home.

Many thanks for your assistance in this matter

Russell *****


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Russell, unless your car has something not standard, the solution of 10mm hub centric spacers that YOU agreed to makes the wheels you have - fit exactly the same as on the car below, which runs TE37 TTA 19 x 10.5 + 22 with 10mm spacers (You can tell by the driveshaft's positioning at the front) and original Brembo brakes.
> 
> Note there are 3 pictures viewable from different angles.
> 
> 19 x 10.5 with 10mm spacers: ???? GT-R | ???(???) TE37 TOKYO TIME ATTACK Progressive Model(???) 19???(10.5J) ???????/FDMC??/??????? | ??????? | ??????????????????????????


Does that look like a standard R34 GTR with STANDARD suspension?

Not even close!


I suggest that you read my email reply very closely, it CLEARLY states that I would accept the spacers as a solution IF THE WHEELS THEN CORRECTLY FIT WITHIN THE CONFINES OF THE ARCH!!!!! 

They do not, therefore wheels are not fit for purpose. Simple

I am asking you - in front of the entire forum as witnesses - to take responsibility for the *INCORRECTLY SPECCED WHEELS* that the *RAYS CATALOGUE SAYS ARE NOT SIZED FOR THE SKYLINE.*


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Wuz In case you have forgotten what you wrote when I proposed we resolve this problem with a high quality set of hub centric spacers & 73mm rings.
> 
> From: Russell *****
> Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2015 7:16 PM
> ...


TADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

They do not fit within the confines of the arch and therefore - *AS PER MY EMAIL* - I am not accepting them.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

WUZ said:


> But Newera freely admit that they have NEVER supplied a set of TE37 TTA for a Skyline before.
> 
> The information in the posts above *CLEARLY SHOWS* that the TTA will not fit the Skyline - NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE.
> 
> Miguel, Matty - care to comment?


Calibrat bought some I think his didn't fit also iirc.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a link of a r34 gtr with tta te37 

A Skyline GT-R Tuning Revolution - Speedhunters

But it has got uprated brakes


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Wheels/Tyres 
RAYS Volk Racing TE37-TTR 19×9.5-inch +12, Yokohama Advan Sport 275/30R19


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> Wheels/Tyres
> RAYS Volk Racing TE37-TTR 19×9.5-inch +12, Yokohama Advan Sport 275/30R19


Exactly, wrong width compared to mine. nice wheel though!

I wish Miguel had ordered these, we would have been fine then...


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> Calibrat bought some I think his didn't fit also iirc.


Who from?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Seriously though mate... Look at the response from Newera on the spacers and remember what advice you had.

If they take the wheels back and you get your money. I will be astounded.

Personally I would sell them on.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

If I sell them on then I am as bad as they are.... I cannot say they fit the GTR as they do not.

Who is going to buy them? YOU? doubt it.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)




----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

SO DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THEY FIT PROPERLY........... DO NOT THINK SO!!!!!


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

HOW ABOUT THIS ONE INSTEAD!


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

That tyre has way too much stretch.

Sadly you have learned the hard way dealing with Newera...amazed they are still doing business !


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

OR MAYBE THIS ONE!!!! - NOPE THE WHEELS STILL DO NOT FIT!!!\


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

WUZ said:


> If I sell them on then I am as bad as they are.... I cannot say they fit the GTR as they do not.
> 
> Who is going to buy them? YOU? doubt it.


The truth can be hard to swallow but I honestly think trying to chase them for a refund will be fruitless. If you channel all that energy into selling them this nightmare will soon be a thing of the past.

I won't buy them because personally I think 18s suit r34s better and I prefer the ride quality of a bigger tyre. The 34 tramlines enough on my 9.5s as it is!


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

FFS - they are over 14mm too far outside the arch - how is that FIT FOR PURPOSE


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Those wheels look f88king ridiculous and I would imagine are an MOT Failure.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

WUZ said:


> FFS - they are over 14mm too far outside the arch - how is that FIT FOR PURPOSE


You won't get your money back mate.... You just won't.

What cars would they fit? What does the Rays guide advise?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Those wheels look f88king ridiculous and I would imagine are an MOT Failure.


Correct - MOT failure and hence NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE

Miguel, Matt - I guess you are happy at incorrectly specifying wheels for customers and then leaving them hanging when you can clearly see you have FAILED!

What are you going to do about it?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What does the fitment guide say they WILL fit?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Again, I don't know - Newera specified the wheels. I guess you would have to ask them. I push Tools on a $1.3 billion drilling installation, I am not a wheel salesman. If i knew what I was looking for in terms of the wheel specs, I would happily look them out for you.

I am not simply selling them on - I am expecting Newera to accept the return of these wheels to exchange them for ones that fit, or legal action will have to take place. Based on the emails between Newera and I - and the pictures you see on the Forum - it should be a fairly simple case to take to court.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If it were some minor issue fair enough but these wheels are just totally wrong they do not fit as per pictures


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

With a business operating out of Japan? English law or Japanese Law?

I am not having a go mate. Just trying to set your expectations. You aren't dealing with a legit UK registered business... 

I ask about what car they do fit not to test your knowledge but to see how we could get these wheels sold on for you. Then you could reorder from a decent business


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

You need camber! :chuckle::runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GTRSTILL said:


> The truth can be hard to swallow but I honestly think trying to chase them for a refund will be fruitless. If you channel all that energy into selling them this nightmare will soon be a thing of the past.
> 
> I won't buy them because personally I think 18s suit r34s better and I prefer the ride quality of a bigger tyre. The 34 tramlines enough on my 9.5s as it is!


Because they have built up a big following they don't give a damn about one unhappy customer which is wrong because they are clearly being difficult and displaying their true colours. Yes it is amazing they have customers when they have treated many people wrongly and how they mock their intelligence on a regular basis when their is an issue. 

Just for the record they tried to destroy my private sale yet when confronting them on the forum I was met with a whole load of abuse from Muguel and threads/posts getting deleted.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

They were paid into a UK Bank account so they are liable under UK law are they not?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Did you pay Duty and VAT on the wheels Russell?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

All duties, shipping and VAT were covered in the original invoice price given to me by Newera.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

... and so it begins....

Newera Imports, 22 Piddinghoe Avenue, Peacehaven, East Sussex, BN10 6PF

Tel: 0207 1933979 

Fax: 01273 708694

Newera Imports - Homepage


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

WUZ said:


> SO DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THEY FIT PROPERLY........... DO NOT THINK SO!!!!!


Is this pic with the spaces?


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Yes it is, the wheel will not fit onto the hub without the spacer.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

My 10.5/18 used to stick out a little bit but no where near that much. Def something wrong there. U tried emailing rays to get conformation they will not fit, then that would settle it for good.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The problem in taking this further may be the terms and condition which newera have on their paperwork.
Most companies make special orders non returnable as often they cannot return the item themselves.
So if it says all special orders are non returnable (and I think it will) I would say that they can legally refuse a refund.

Please note I didn't say that they should


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> So if it says all special orders are non returnable (and I think it will) I would say that they can legally refuse a refund.


What are you going on about?

Irrespective of any paperwork and terms and conditions, the product has to be fit for purpose. Newera, as the subject matter expert, advised their customer on the purchase incorrectly; the onus is on them to correct their mistake!
Paperwork and small print does not overrule basic consumer rights.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

As Matt states, had I made the order and specced the offset, etc the the onus would be on me as I specced them.......

BUT THIS IS NOT THE CASE.

The email I have from Matt at Newera clearly states that Miguel will spec the wheels to suit the car..... The pictures prove this is not the case.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you post up a picture of the email?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

How many people have to be screwed over by this company before the forum takes some action against them?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, our terms and conditions do say that if items are specially ordered they cannot be returned and also state that once tyres are fitted to wheels then they cannot be returned.
However, I tend to treat others in a way I feel is fair and as I would expect to be treated were each person's roles reversed... 

Saying that, inciting a witch hunt against Newera when we have done what was agreed to put the matter right, isn't really the best way to reach a peaceful resolution. Russell, I put it to you that had you e-mailed me the photos you put up yesterday, I would have had a chance to respond appropriately as I will do now. 

I really can't understand why it would be that 19 x 10.5 + 12 doesn't work on Russell's car when it works on everybody else's 33's & 34's which use this "effective" size.
I appreciate it's me who specified the wheels, I haven't said it's not.
At no point have I said that it wouldn't be Newera's responsibility to make them fit, indeed that's why when Russell agreed to have 10mm hub centric spacers, I got the best quality ones I could and sent them promptly, expecting the matter to be resolved as I can still see no reason why these wheels wouldn't fit....

After all, there's a link I posted earlier - which shows the same wheels (19 x 10.5 + 22 TTA TE37's), with 10mm spacers on a standard bodied R34. Those fit fine.
http://www.maluzen.com/gallery/detail_wg8031_gam12454.html

Or this:



tranq said:


> TE37 10.5x19 ET12 on 285/30/19
> 
> :clap:


There's probably a lot of pictures of 33 & 34's on this thread with 10.5 + 12 fitment: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/24434-pics-wheels-cars-please-girls-boys-63.html

To me the two above examples are clear evidence enough 19 x 10.5 + 12 works on 34's irrespective of brake discs used, or what coilovers it's running, but then I see Russell's pictures and I really can't understand why there is such a difference with how the wheels on his 34 protrude so far outwards when no other 34's do.

Anybody care to suggest why? Lowering suspension doesn't hide what looks from Russells pictures as if the wheels are sticking out at least an additional 10mm over Tranq's, if not more... Are these wheels manufactured to order from RAYS & supplied to Russell not 19 x 10.5 + 22? Rays doesn't make any wider TTA TE37's than 10.5 & there is no offset smaller than + 22. I can't imagine RAYS made some one off wheels and marked them wrongly. 

With this logic, I think it may be justifiable that I have difficulty believing the pictures from Russell as being fitted correctly and would ask that Newera be given a chance to check fitment with our own eyes.

So here's what I propose. Newera will re-imburse Russell the cost of sending down one wheel, with tyre fitted + a complete spacer set. Kadir has just PM'd after reading my mind & offered to let RK use his car for testing Russell's wheel & spacer set, which is especially kind as I know he has much more important things to deal with right now. RK would fit the spacer & wheel and Matt should be able to go there to view.
If indeed the wheels protrude from the arches I'm sure Matt / RK / Kadir would confirm this to me and no doubt there would be photographs. And if with 10mm spacers at each corner the wheels protrude as Russell has shown in his pictures, then Newera would provide a full refund. 

In the event they do fit as would be expected of 19 x 10.5 + 12, say in a similar way to Tranq's car and do not protrude as shown on Russell's pictures, then I feel it would be justified that Newera refuses to refund or offer any further compensation.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158016-tranqs-toys.html

TE37 old style not SL or TTA
rolled rear fenders
Z tune fenders in front + 16mm wide i think
Tein street suspension.
Reason for rolling and wider fenders because i wanted to install 295 street tires to protect wheels and wanted the car to have a good stance.
I ended up installing 285 Pirelli Pzero street tires.
First install of wheels when OEM brake kit was on the car
Second install after ALCON extreme BBK was installed 365mm front 350mm rear i think
295 street wont fit, to much rubbing on all sides (ride height dependant).
275 are to narrow, wheel is unprotected, easy to curb damage wheels
285 works best.
285 setup was to wide on my R33. It rubbed that much it was not driveable. But this also depends on ride height.

Thats all from my personal experience. After learning all this, i binned the 19"'s, got myself a set of 10.5x18's, as i wanted to enjoy my car handle as good as possible instead of looking good on wallpapers

Money i get from selling the 19's will be invested in a better suspension.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

TE37, TE37SL are a different design to TTA's. The spoke design is different to a TE37 / TE37SL. 

TTA progressive model are designed to have more of a lip. Although they are still called TE37's, they are not "the same in a different colour". 

So only the MNP picture Miguel posted is relevant, but obviously we have no other information from that car. It's hard to compare. 

The one on Speedhunters ( A Skyline GT-R Tuning Revolution - Speedhunters) has a 19x9.5 wheel, so ignore that one aswell. Although that would probably have been the best size to have gone for. 

"Wheels/Tyres 
RAYS Volk Racing TE37-TTR 19×9.5-inch +12, Yokohama Advan Sport 275/30R19" 

Still, it's a very unfortunate situation....


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Lowering will help as it will add more camber to tuck the wheel in but tranq's post seems to answer why his fit in the picture of his car I.e

- +16mm front wings
- rolled rear arches
- lower

If it were my car I would lower and roll all 4 arches but it's not and the owner doesn't want to do that, so I don't see how Newera are going to avoid some form of refund.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

tranq said:


> Thats all from my personal experi...on.[/QUOTE]
> Here is a man who makes sense :)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Clearly a **** up. In a rush to bank the cash and get a deal done insufficient care was taken in the specification and ordering process.

Its a refund all day long. Wuz should not have to have his arches rolled or indeed fit completely new front wings to get these to fit.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Yes, our terms and conditions do say that if items are specially ordered they cannot be returned and also state that once tyres are fitted to wheels then they cannot be returned.
> However, I tend to treat others in a way I feel is fair and as I would expect to be treated were each person's roles reversed...
> 
> Saying that, inciting a witch hunt against Newera when we have done what was agreed to put the matter right, isn't really the best way to reach a peaceful resolution. Russell, I put it to you that had you e-mailed me the photos you put up yesterday, I would have had a chance to respond appropriately as I will do now.
> ...


Sounds fair, supply me an address and I will do as you request and sent 1 wheel with tyre on it and 1 spacer set so that RK can test it out on Kadir's car.

Only thing I request is that a local member who lives close to where RK are based (in Essex, I believe) can also go along and witness the wheel on the car as well - kind of an independent third party so to speak, someone who can not be swayed into a decision by either myself or Newera/RK?

I appreciate your coming on the forum and being open to resolving this issue Miguel, it is appreciated.

Russell


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

WUZ said:


> Sounds fair, supply me an address and I will do as you request and sent 1 wheel with tyre on it and 1 spacer set so that RK can test it out on Kadir's car.
> 
> Only thing I request is that a local member who lives close to where RK are based (in Essex, I believe) can also go along and witness the wheel on the car as well - kind of an independent third party so to speak, someone who can not be swayed into a decision by either myself or Newera/RK?
> 
> ...



I could go and veiw it Russell for you if you need me to 

Dan


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ideally you need someone with no loyalty or affiliation with either parties. It's should really be sent to a garage or tuner who is totally independent and not swayed by friendship or loyalty.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

David said:


> Lowering will help as it will add more camber to tuck the wheel in but tranq's post seems to answer why his fit in the picture of his car I.e
> 
> - +16mm front wings
> - rolled rear arches
> ...


Just to correct you slightly.
Tranq said he fitted the ztune wings and rolled the arch's in order to fit 295 tyres, not to get the wheels to fit. Oh and the picture doesn't have ztune arch's in it.

Not that the above is relevant to Wuz but you made it sound like it needs all this extra work when it doesn't.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Ideally you need someone with no loyalty or affiliation with either parties. It's should really be sent to a garage or tuner who is totally independent and not swayed by friendship or loyalty.


I could go. I think Ron at RK is a god amongst men but Newera know I am vocal in my opinion on this matter.

Therefore I can have no allegiance, plus as forum admin, I hold some sway in this town lol


Plus, I need an MOT soon. lol

Mook


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Newera's offer seems fair - if they don't fit, they refund. All on the forum for everyone to see. Trust this will be a full refund, no 15% off for restocking etc some company's use.

We all screw up, but the mark of a man (or company) is how the screw up is handled. If Newera are good to their word, I think Wuz (Russell) will be happy and all good.


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

I'm no wheel expert but surely if you have 2 matching wheels, one +12 and one +22 just because you install a 10mm spacer on the +22 doesn't make it indentical to the +12 wheel?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No it doesn't because often with an offset change there is also a face change that dictates caliper clearance.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> I could go and veiw it Russell for you if you need me to
> 
> Dan


Would be appreciated - on the assumption you have no affiliation with either myself, RK or Newera and can be IMPARTIAL on this matter.

Many thanks,


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> I could go. I think Ron at RK is a god amongst men but Newera know I am vocal in my opinion on this matter.
> 
> Therefore I can have no allegiance, plus as forum admin, I hold some sway in this town lol
> 
> ...


Mike, it would be greatly appreciated if you could go - kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak.

You have the original photos that I sent you and so you can compare with the wheels once fitted to Kadir's car.

Many thanks must also go to Kadir for allowing his car to be used for this, I appreciate your assistance in this matter too!

If I wasn't at the other end of the country, I would be trailering the car and the wheels down myself!

Russell


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> No it doesn't because often with an offset change there is also a face change that dictates caliper clearance.


It seems that Newera can't understand this? Find it astonishing that a refund has not been offered!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I get to drive kadirs car as well right?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Allot of trouble for nothing, seems a pointless task.

Newera see the error of your ways and refund the man and be done with it.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

GTR Cook said:


> Just to correct you slightly.
> Tranq said he fitted the ztune wings and rolled the arch's in order to fit 295 tyres, not to get the wheels to fit. Oh and the picture doesn't have ztune arch's in it.
> 
> Not that the above is relevant to Wuz but you made it sound like it needs all this extra work when it doesn't.


Not the way I read it has he says 295 does not work even with the wider arches and he now runs 285 with the wide arches to avoid touching. (Meaning the 285's must have touched with the stock arches and why he tried 275 with the stock arches)


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

R34's nothing but bloody trouble!!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Russell, RK's address is as on their website: 

RK Tuning
Unit 4 Nashlea Farm
Poors Lane North 
Daws Heath 
Benfleet
Essex SS7 2XF
Telephone / Fax: 
01702 557124


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Did Kadir volunteer his car to review the wheel fitment Miguel? I'm guessing he has and i know his advise will be honest and not biased 

Mook, if you get to drive his car before me there will be words that I have to have with him, after all this time that I have known him and the mutual people we know, I'll just go ask his mum if I can drive it haha


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Emil baiya; I trust all is well for you and family. 

In answer to your question, I offered to help out of my own volition. This way I can help out Russell a little and Newera too.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Kadir your heavily affiliated and loyal with Newera :chuckle: but good that Mook is going along so any foul play can be stamped out lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Kadir your heavily affiliated with Newera :chuckle: but good that Mook is going along


LOL Baisab.. Just LOL. :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Kadir your heavily affiliated and loyal with Newera :chuckle: but good that Mook is going along so any foul play can be stamped out lol


I couldn't help but notice that you have since edited your post Baisab. To insinuate that I would be party to any foul play really is not nice of you. I look upto you as an elder. 

To more important things, Russell/Wuz, hopefully the matter can be resolved and soon. :wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Kadir after going through all the effort to make sure any bias was stamped out I had to comment on this in jest of course I know you wouldn't be party to any foul play


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Can we all come too?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds like we have a GTR meet on our hands! lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Let's do a bbq also. I'll put up a couple of little stakes.

I meant steaks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe we can invite a camera crew and stream back so everyone can watch it live!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll email Motors TV

Who can organise a wet t shirt competition? Maybe we could have spaghetti hoop wrestling also?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Newera's offer seems fair - if they don't fit, they refund. All on the forum for everyone to see. Trust this will be a full refund, no 15% off for restocking etc some company's use.
> 
> We all screw up, but the mark of a man (or company) is how the screw up is handled. If Newera are good to their word, I think Wuz (Russell) will be happy and all good.


That's all we customers ever wanted from newera! Oh and less of the chat from you know said twat..


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Mook, you think RK cool with a buy one get one free on the M.O.T?

Might be a big earner in it for him considering we all might be going down ...


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Well, if they put the wheel and spacer they supplied onto an R34 with the same standard spec then the wheel will stick out as much as they do on my car.

Pictures do not lie, if Miguel wants Matt to witness this figment issue in person on a car near him, I have no issue with that. I am happy to be amenable to his requirements so long as Newera stick to their statement if the wheel does not fit.

I am also happy to get Newera to supply a correctly fitting set of wheels should the refund be approved by Miguel. Based on this being the case, what are the Forums recommendations? I would still prefer to have a TE37 on the car, failing that, a CE28.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok. So I'm gonna draw a line under this until the test has been performed. I'll reopen when we have the results.


----------

